# Former ATV Studios, Sai Kung, Hong Kong, August 2017



## HughieD (Aug 31, 2017)

*1. The History*
Situated in the village of Ho Chung on the Sai Kung Peninsula in Hong Kong, this former multi-story dye works was more recently known as the studios for Asia TV, a television broadcasting company based in Hong Kong. Despite a relatively small market share, ATV received numerous awards with one of its biggest successes being a HK version of "Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?" in 2001. After that viewer figures began to diminish, the station's credibility was further damaged when in 2011 its news department falsely reported the death of Chinese President Jiang Zemin, landing them a HK$300,000 fine (£30,000)! On 1st April 2015, Hong Kong's Executive Council refused to renew ATV's broadcast license and the station ceased over-the-air transmission a year later.

The studios in Ho Chung were abandoned in 2007 and have been empty since. The space has been used by local graffiti artists and photographers. The building hit the news in June 2015 when ten suspects (including 10 women) were held under suspicion of using the space to store chemicals for use in bomb-making.

*2. The Explore*
Sadly this was, like the Central Market, another fail. Was planning to visit this in July 2015 but with the bomb-plot freshly discovered, the place was in lock-down. And predictably since then the security at the abandoned studios has been stepped up, including a live-in security guard, who I saw through the perimeter fence. With a tall wall and a rivulet down the building's right-hand side and the building of a new road along the back and left-hand of the site, entry from the front was the only option. However a busy main road, road works and the guard called time on that one. Hence, again, just externals here. See the link *HERE* for a glimpse inside, courtesy of a report from the excellent "Hong Wrong" website.

*3. The Pictures*


img1705 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1704 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1692 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1694 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1690 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1687 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1684 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1686 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1706 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1677 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170804_163927 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Potter (Aug 31, 2017)

Interesting place. Seems very stripped.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 31, 2017)

Basically a shell now...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2017)

Deffo enjoy your explores of far off places


----------



## HughieD (Aug 31, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Deffo enjoy your explores of far off places



Cheers Mikey. Another fail to come shortly and then successful ones!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 31, 2017)

Externals are okay. I had a look at the internal pictures on the Hong Wrong website and it is just a concrete shell, but with lots of graffiti, some of it a bit artistic. Maybe something else will turn up.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 1, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Externals are okay. I had a look at the internal pictures on the Hong Wrong website and it is just a concrete shell, but with lots of graffiti, some of it a bit artistic. Maybe something else will turn up.



Some really hi-quality graff there. Quite surprising given this place is a bit off-the-beaten-track...


----------

